# Day 4 of Gonal F when will the bloating and swelling kick in?



## Ruby007

Hi all

I am relatively new using this site, I have been a member for a few weeks but now feel the need to get some advice and go through this with others that understand what I am talking about..

A little about myself I guess would be a nice a way to start. I am 37, DH is 38 and our Daughter Ruby is 2.

Ruby was concieved via IUI after 4 years of TTC and since then I managed to fall pregnant naturally in July 08 (which ws beyond our wildest dreams) but sadly I had a miscarriage in the September.

We have since had failed IUI's in February and April this year and now we are having ICSI..

So far I have been SO lucky with my drugs, no side effects at all other than a headache the first fews days of sniffing. I have my 1st scan on Monday to see if my follies are coming along as they should be hence why I am posting this topic today. I am getting anxious that because I am not yet feeling uncomfortable in the tummy area, the drugs are not working or is it just too early?

Any advice, experiences would be gratefully recieved..

Thank you and good luck to everyone that reads this post..

x x x


----------



## Ceri.

Ruby007 and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Congratulations on your little girl, I just love the name Ruby. 
I'm glad you've started to post on FF, lots of members will be able to support you and share experiences  Try not to worry just yet about your follies, they'll probably be growing nicely, and there's the weekend yet  When you have your scan on Monday, if they are a bit small they'll probably keep you going on your drugs for a few more days then another scan, tends to be the norm hun 
Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi"

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ * 
CLICK HERE

You can also join this area too, (birth clubs and general parent chat  ) *Babydust - Parents place for chat and support ~ *  CLICK HERE 

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx


----------



## simone hart

Hello Ruby,

can't offer you much advice yet as I'm going through ICSI for the first time myself. 
I posted on the new members board in the week for the first time myself, 'embarking on ICSI'. I'm on the short flare protocol so I'll have been on merional for 5 days when I have to go for my first ultrasound scan appointment at the clinic on Monday. Like you I am really anxious about how my eggs are doing. 
I try to be calm,but at other times I feel really upset about it. Perhaps it's the artificial hormone injections?
I also noticed that you had a miscarriage September 08 and I did too. I can understand how you felt .  
It's so difficult when you have conceived naturally to realise that it is going to be so much harder than first imagined. We didn't have any tests for a while after the miscarriage as the GP thought that it would happen again for us.

A few of my friends are pregnant now and whilst I am so pleased for them, I am finding it really hard at the moment whilst I am going through this treatment. I think that I need to be introspective in order to cope with it all.
All the very best, hope it helps knowing that others are going through similar experiences, Simone


----------



## Ruby007

Hi Simone

Sorry for such a late reply, I did not know realise poeple had responded to my topic!

I hope your cycle is coming along well?

I can't quite believe it but today is ET day! After all the stressing about not feeling bloated I ended up with 12 follicles, 8 eggs were collected, of which 7 were good to inject and as of yesterday morning 5 have fertilised! I am waiting to hear from the clinic on how they did overnight but apparently they should be either 2 or 4 cells by this evening ready for the transfer.

What stage are you at now?

x


----------



## Ceri.

Hiya Ruby, I sent you a pm hun to explain about the new replies, you can check your messages at the top right hand corner of the FF pages too  Thats great news on your eggs! Hope ET goes well today. Please let us know how you get on today. Sending you lots of      for your 2 week wait, have you got some things lined up to keep you busy


----------



## simone hart

Hi Ruby,

Well done on your egg count, that's really good and I believe that it is all a number's game, in that the more eggs you produce, the more chance of success.

Well, I had my ET on Monday but I truly did not think that I was going to get to that stage, so the fact that I have is a miracle.

Last week my follicles matured really quickly.On the Monday( first ultrasound after injecting for 5 days) I had 4 maturing follies and 3 small ones that weren't in the running. I had to do an ovulation test to check that they weren't abouit to ovulate and as it was negative, I was then given orgalutron to prevent me from losing the eggs. I was disappointed with 4 but as I have raised FSH, it's a sign that my ovaries need extra stimulation to get them into gear!!

By the next ultrasound on Wed, the nurse said that I would be ready for ER on the Friday. By Fri, one of my follies HAD ovulated ( I was really upset as I felt I needed every egg I COULD muster). They managed to collect the remaining 3 eggs. One was immature, so two were fertilised. And of those two, one fertilised. They told us to phone back on Monday morning and I was grieving all weekend, convinced that the one egg would not continue to develop.

So we were pleasantly surprised to hear that it was a 5 cell on the Monday morning and a 6 cell by the afternoon of egg transfer.

To see my embryo on the screen was absolutely amazing, the miracle of life  I suppose it's something you never see if you conceive naturally!!!

I'm now 'carrying my embryo with pride' as the saying goes. I am trying to banish all negative thoughts as I know mind does play a part in the conception process. 

We're going to York on Saturday for a week's holiday and I'm just going to try and relax as much as possible. I have to do a pregnancy test on 16th November but I cant even plan that far ahead yet. I just need to take it one step at a time.

All the best and let me know how you get on.x


----------

